# Outboard Motor repair in the Lansing area



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone know of a small shop or individual that does outboard motor repair in the Lansing area?? It's a 15 hp Evinrude that needs a tune up, I think.:help:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fishalot said:


> Anyone know of a small shop or individual that does outboard motor repair in the Lansing area?? It's a 15 hp Evinrude that needs a tune up, I think.:help:


If you find one, let me know please. I've used a couple of the local marine dealers, and without mentioning names, I haven't been impressed. It would be great to find someone who does good work at a reasonable price in the area.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I've taken my motor to Bees in St. Johns a couple of times. Price wasn't fantastic, but not bad either, and the turn around time was accurate but could have been better IMO, but the work was done well and I haven't had any issues with how they fixed it or how long the fix lasted.

I'd recommend them to someone without feeling guilty.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lwapo said:


> I've taken my motor to Bees in St. Johns a couple of times. Price wasn't fantastic, but not bad either, and the turn around time was accurate but could have been better IMO, but the work was done well and I haven't had any issues with how they fixed it or how long the fix lasted.
> 
> I'd recommend them to someone without feeling guilty.


Bees is one of the dealers I've used simply because they are the Lund dealer in the Lansing area, and I have a newer Lund and had a minor warranty issue a while back. I also have them shrink-wrap my boat each winter. Again, call me neutral on them...nothing to write home about, but nothing bad to say either.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Northern Recreation in Howell......Andy is a great boat mechanic.....If you need a number let me know.........Will be taking my boat up to him in the next couple days.........Mack


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My motor guy lives in howell area, let me know if you want his particulars...


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, would like to try to find someplace closer than Howell. Going to stop by the West Marine store in Lansing tomorrow, maybe they know of someone.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Stay away from the Lansing area ones........between my buddies and myself, I can give you horror stories from my experience with them. If you like, pm and I will give details, just wouldn't be cool to slam'em publicly.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

I to am looking for a good repair shop in the area to, i live in Perry, and was thinking of bee's to. PM with your ideas and the best. thanks a million....


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Stopped at West Marine in Lansing, they gave me 2 names, Bee's in St Johns and a Tomahawk Marine?? Clerk at West Marine said this was a guy she thought near Owosso that will come out to you and pick up or repair your motor, gets his parts at West Marine, don't know anymore, haven't called either yet. PM me if someone wants the numbers for either.


----------



## rhoward3962 (Oct 29, 2015)

frenchriver1 said:


> My motor guy lives in howell area, let me know if you want his particulars...


I know that this is an old post, but is there a chance your motor guy in Howell is still around?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

rhoward3962 said:


> I know that this is an old post, but is there a chance your motor guy in Howell is still around?


Unfortunately he moved on so I am not aware of anyone else in the area... Sorry


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Brinkmans in Grass Lake, honest and reasonable.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Try K&D on south Penn. just north of Miller. He fixed neighbor 15hp Johnson. I've had lots of mowers fixed there good work good price.


----------



## Rip some lip (Jun 10, 2019)

just ducky said:


> If you find one, let me know please. I've used a couple of the local marine dealers, and without mentioning names, I haven't been impressed. It would be great to find someone who does good work at a reasonable price in the area.


I have a repair guy call me 517 908 1794


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The guy I mentioned above moved. If you want it right and reasonable he is in Ithaca right on old 27 just before it turns into the express way.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My main guy's Carl,and Brent are at the Yacht Haven on Drummond Island. I've known the owner since I was 15. The only other place I will ever go is Gull lake Marine
They've never done me wrong


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone care about the 11 yr old thread?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

reddog1 said:


> My main guy's Carl,and Brent are at the Yacht Haven on Drummond Island. I've known the owner since I was 15. The only other place I will ever go is Gull lake Marine
> They've never done me wrong


I’ve had a different experience with Gull Lake Marine.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. They've always been great to me


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

piketroller said:


> I’ve had a different experience with Gull Lake Marine.


I had good experience with Gull lake several years ago , this last time this summer was the worst I could even imagine. Three times in , same problem. Still not fixed. I was talking about the one in Richland , over by Kazoo. Sorry Piketroller , did not mean to add to your thread . I noticed you are around Algonac , I will say I am disappointed with the one over here


----------

